# Living in the USA



## nocturno (Jun 27, 2009)

Dear friends,

I was hoping you may assist me.

There is a possibility for me to move to the U.S. next year on a permanent
resident status. I am so excited about this however it isn't sure yet.

I am a bit concerned about what to do if that happens.

I mean where to settle and everything else.

Can you please tell me what parts (state, city,etc) of the States are more convenient considering the
following:

1. Finding a proper job more easily
2. Finding a job that is paid more
2. Selecting a College/University on reasonable price as much as possible (as
I
would like to continue my undergraduate studies)
3. More affordable housing and living costs, lower taxation, etc.

What kind financial aid can permanent resident receive in order to meet the costs of studying?

Can student work and study? Cause I'll definitely need to work first in order to make some savings for the University.

Can financial aid cover the majority of tuition, etc.

What is your opinion about distance/online learning?

It seems I need a bunch of info  Sorry for a lot of questions abut I needed to :-(

If you know about the particular forums/discussions, please let me know.

Thank you very much!!!

Hope to hear from you soon.

Take care!
Dusan


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

nocturno said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I was hoping you may assist me.
> 
> ...


Dusan,

Your questions are difficult to answer because your needs/wants have conflicting answers..
1. Job opportunities... that depends on what kind of job/ background and salary that you are seeking... The job market is pretty difficult right now but there are always jobs (just maybe not that kind of job that you want). 
2. Colleges are plentiful in California and relatively inexpensive, however, it depends on what level you are and what is your course of study.
3. California has higher cost of living and for non-resident students, the tuition may be more than you would like (perhaps there are some assistance programs available.. you should check the 'financial assistance' departments of the colleges).
The mid west (Michigan, etc., has lower housing costs).
4. Distance/ on line learning is becoming more acceptable depending on the course of study but you have to make sure that the courses are accredited and transferrable to other colleges.

I would not worry about college until you have worked out the financial concerns. 
Good luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you've already heard, the answer to most of your questions is "it depends" - on your job qualifications, your field of study and lots of other variables in your situation.

One thing to consider, though, is that in answer to your question #2, the areas where you are paid more in a job are generally the areas where the cost of living is higher, so be sure to consider more than just the salary you're quoted.

Students can, of course, work - and there is also the possibility of working full time while taking part-time classes (sometimes referred to as "night school") and depending on your line of work, some employers will even pay your tuition and books if they believe the program you're taking will benefit your on-the-job performance.

Traditional old "financial aid" is harder to get these days, and often comes in the form of student loans, which can tie you down for years after you graduate. As a newly arrived permanent resident, these sorts of loans may be more difficult to get since you have no credit record, and there is the suspicion that you could return to your country to avoid having to pay the loans back.

If you're going as a permanent resident, though, you'll be spared some of the visa "challenges" for someone on a student visa. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

After being a resident of California for 1 year you will qualify for resident student status.


----------



## nocturno (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you very much guys for assisting.

Actually my major that I'd love to transfer to is Political Science.
Job can be any, at least at the beginning because University will be my priority with no exception. 

Cheers!


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

nocturno said:


> Thank you very much guys for assisting.
> 
> Actually my major that I'd love to transfer to is Political Science.
> Job can be any, at least at the beginning because University will be my priority with no exception.
> ...


Political Science is a foundation for politics, attorneys or teaching. In California there are MANY law schools.. If you have not yet started college, my recommendation would be to go to a community/ junior college as they are much cheaper and the courses are generally accredited and transferrable to a 4 yr college later. Housing is generally plentiful in California but you may need to either get a small apartment or get someplace where you can share the rent with others. As for jobs, generally, the jobs that are available (depending on your experience/background) are lower paying jobs.. You would need to determine where you want to live. In California, there are many areas that differ substantially in climate, jobs and living accommodations.


----------



## nocturno (Jun 27, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> Political Science is a foundation for politics, attorneys or teaching. In California there are MANY law schools.. If you have not yet started college, my recommendation would be to go to a community/ junior college as they are much cheaper and the courses are generally accredited and transferrable to a 4 yr college later. Housing is generally plentiful in California but you may need to either get a small apartment or get someplace where you can share the rent with others. As for jobs, generally, the jobs that are available (depending on your experience/background) are lower paying jobs.. You would need to determine where you want to live. In California, there are many areas that differ substantially in climate, jobs and living accommodations.


Thanks for great tips! Indeed, Community Colleges are great option for saving the money. However, I will complete my 2nd year before I go to US so I should transfer directly to the University starting my 3rd year. As far as I know, Community Colleges offer Associate degrees only, am I right? 
Do you know if students may be eligible to receive more than one scholarship? I mean: university, local or federal? Can total aid cover the majority of costs?

Thank you very much again


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

nocturno said:


> Thanks for great tips! Indeed, Community Colleges are great option for saving the money. However, I will complete my 2nd year before I go to US so I should transfer directly to the University starting my 3rd year. As far as I know, Community Colleges offer Associate degrees only, am I right?
> Do you know if students may be eligible to receive more than one scholarship? I mean: university, local or federal? Can total aid cover the majority of costs?
> 
> Thank you very much again


The state college system in California [they are called state universities, for example, San Diego State University (SDSU)] are cheaper than the University of California system (for example UCLA). Both give accredited degrees but generally, the University of California schools are considered more prestigious. As for scholarhships go, do not focus solely on scholarships.. There are ususally a variety of 'grants' and 'loans', both governmental and privately sponsored that may be available to you in addition to scholarships. You should contact the financial aide office. . There are also books available (probably through Amazon.com) that will direct you to thousands of grants/loans available for a multitude of subjects....


----------



## nocturno (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you very much fir these, you were very helpful.
Sorry if I had too much questions but this is all new to me and I am a bit scared with how will I manage everything! 

Cheers!!!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

coloma gold said:


> The state college system in California [they are called state universities, for example, San Diego State University (SDSU)] are cheaper than the University of California system (for example UCLA). Both give accredited degrees but generally, the University of California schools are considered more prestigious. As for scholarhships go, do not focus solely on scholarships.. There are ususally a variety of 'grants' and 'loans', both governmental and privately sponsored that may be available to you in addition to scholarships. You should contact the financial aide office. . There are also books available (probably through Amazon.com) that will direct you to thousands of grants/loans available for a multitude of subjects....


Also the University of California system has higher requirements and as such is harder to get accepted into. The University of California at Berkley is one of the highest rated universities in the country.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

You are being given a little bit of bad advice.

For the most part, the information provided is correct - wages, expenses, etc. depends entirely upon where you choose to reside. The coasts are much more expensive than the mid-West.

But, as far as college is concerned, there are no government-sponsored general scholarships or "aid" available for a non-permanent resident, unless the school itself or some other private third-party is sponsoring a private scholarship that you've been awarded. You do not qualify for government-backed student loans since you're not a permanent resident. You will pay higher non-resident tuition at public schools. Having a student visa does not, automatically, grant you the ability to work wherever you'd like. And, you will not qualify for any government-sponsored educational grants as a non-permanent resident. You cannot gain permanent residency on a student visa. In short, there won't be much assistance offered you unless you are a "super student" studying on a full-ride scholarship. You don't describe that situation. Plus, being a political science major myself in college, I can tell you that a degree in that area won't get you very far in the employment arena since you aren't a citizen - you can't swing a dead cat without hitting an English major, a poli sci major, etc. looking for a job. If you're thinking that will lead to a good job, it won't. Sorry.

That will leave privately-funded student loans, which they will probably not give you being a non-resident. Bottom line - if you cannot afford to attend school in the US on your own, your chances of doing it here are quite slim. That's reality. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

American Guy said:


> You are being given a little bit of bad advice.


The OP states he will come over as a *permanent resident*. The advice was all good! You are the one wrongly assuming he will be on a student visa!


----------



## Xman (Jun 29, 2009)

nocturno said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I was hoping you may assist me.
> 
> ...


The United States is not the place to attend university if your finances are a concern.I can't say it any more clearly than that.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Xman said:


> The United States is not the place to attend university if your finances are a concern.I can't say it any more clearly than that.


I disagree. Tertiary education is both affordable and very flexible in the US. IF the OP is a permanent resident, he should be able to find a way.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The OP states he will come over as a *permanent resident*. The advice was all good! You are the one wrongly assuming he will be on a student visa!


The OP is delusional. He isn't coming over as a *permanent resident* right out of the gate. The way the post is written, it appears as if he is looking at coming over on a student visa, nothing more. I'd say the OP needs to be more specific about how, exactly, he is coming to the US out of the box as a permanent resident.

The remarks about coming to the US for education without financial backing are spot on as well, permanent residency or not. Sorry, Fatbrit, but you're out in left field on this one.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

American Guy said:


> The OP is delusional. He isn't coming over as a *permanent resident* right out of the gate. The way the post is written, it appears as if he is looking at coming over on a student visa, nothing more. I'd say the OP needs to be more specific about how, exactly, he is coming to the US out of the box as a permanent resident.
> 
> The remarks about coming to the US for education without financial backing are spot on as well, permanent residency or not. Sorry, Fatbrit, but you're out in left field on this one.


You are the one who is confused. The OP stated very clearly that if he came here, it would be on a "permanent resident" visa. Reread his post. The OP doesn't need to explain how as he wasn't asking about the type of visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

American Guy said:


> The OP is delusional. He isn't coming over as a *permanent resident* right out of the gate. The way the post is written, it appears as if he is looking at coming over on a student visa, nothing more. I'd say the OP needs to be more specific about how, exactly, he is coming to the US out of the box as a permanent resident.
> 
> The remarks about coming to the US for education without financial backing are spot on as well, permanent residency or not. Sorry, Fatbrit, but you're out in left field on this one.


It all swings on his status. He says he's coming as a PR. I didn't bother questioning him since it's a perfectly acceptable scenario -- my first visit ever to the US was on an immigrant visa......so the feat is not impossible.

As a PR, his access to education is probably unparalleled in the US compared with all other countries. After a year here he'll have access at local rates, and he'll qualify immediately for most scholarships, grants and loans. Education here is also very flexible: he can work to pay his way through if he wants. 

Of course, if he's planning on coming on a student visa, this all goes out of the window. But it would be contrary to the info we so far have from him.


----------



## Xman (Jun 29, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> It all swings on his status. He says he's coming as a PR. I didn't bother questioning him since it's a perfectly acceptable scenario -- my first visit ever to the US was on an immigrant visa......so the feat is not impossible.
> 
> As a PR, his access to education is probably unparalleled in the US compared with all other countries. After a year here he'll have access at local rates, and he'll qualify immediately for most scholarships, grants and loans. Education here is also very flexible: he can work to pay his way through if he wants.
> 
> Of course, if he's planning on coming on a student visa, this all goes out of the window. But it would be contrary to the info we so far have from him.


Well maybe I'm out of date,but it would be very strange if someone can come to the US with or w/o permanent resident status and have more affordable access to higher education than a US citizen.I remember I was twice rejected for university financial assistance because I "did not earn enough money" during the two years before.Yes you are reading that correctly.I had been living in my car,working odd labour jobs,and was not eligible for assistance because I WAS NOT EARNING ENOUGH.
Also,one year I was told I could qualify but the assistance I could get was only about two-thirds of the expenses.So I said,well I'll have to save that amount of money and they said oh no,if you save any money we have to deduct that from your financial aid package.They said I had to start the academic year with no money and then earn during the year.So I said,well I'll have to work a lot of hours to earn enough money during the year,and they said no,you can't work more than 20 hrs a week or your financial aid will be cancelled.I said I didn't think I could save very much while working a student job for 20 hrs a week.THey said those are the rules.
So I asked them,the financial aid office counsellors,how I could get an extra 6000 dollars w/o saving in advance and w/o working more than 20 hrs a week as a student.They said well I can ask my family for help.
Of course if that were an option,why was I in the financial aid office?

The best place to attend university if you are a foreigner is Sweden.
At least for the moment. THe rules may change.


----------

